# No HW-mixing? Microphone not working? Hmm...

## Milkyy

Hello.

I have a Creative Labs Audigy SE soundcard, which is, except for a few things, working nicely. I can listen to (some) things simultaneously, but if I wanna talk on Skype while watching or movie or whatever, I can't! And also, the microphone doesn't seem to work. I can hear myself talking, but, apparently it doesn't want to conversate with people on Skype, or record stuff in Audacity... useless.

Both work perfectly in Windows on the same computer.

----------

## Beau

Same problem but with a SBLive. I can hear myself but cannot record anything. I tried unmuting everything in kmix and selecting mic as my input but it doesn't help.

----------

